# 1st rabbit hunt,1st beagle



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Headed out Saturday with my 6 month
Beagle for the first time with other dogs 
I have taking to some training pens he did good. I have taken him out several times but never got a rabbit out in front of him. In the woods only the pen. What should I expect out of him? 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Be patient. Next time you are out with him and cut a fresh track, pick him up and stick his nose right into the track if he has not already done this himself. He will be OK, it's in his blood, and his nose is his greatest asset. A person does not, to a great extent, really "teach" a beagle to run/circle a rabbit. The rabbit teaches him. Spend as much time as you can out there with him and give him much praise, but do not give him raw organs when cleaning rabbits unless you want your beagle to have worms. I cook the liver and kidneys for the dog....the heart is for me, my favorite part of _any_ animal. Best of luck to you.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, I get him out as much as I can. I had him at a pen , kicked one out of a pile, he went nuts and chased it until he crashed into a fence . He did start to whine whine chasing . The rabbit went thru the fence he could not fit thru. I thru him over and he did sniff him out to the next brush pile but went in a hole. All my friends say just take him out with the other dogs. I think if he jumps his own rabbit that will make it click


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

What ever you do don't shoot around that pup. unless he's opening up on tracks. Talk to the other guy about it. Whats the bloodline on your pup ? Rich


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool beans, you're on the right track. Hunting with other dogs is a good idea. Just remember, all beagles have there own style, and it also depends on the breeding. Trial dogs may sound off at every track and hunt real slow, while at the other end of the spectrum, some beagles hunt faster and sound off only occasionally. Listen closely, and you will discover the sound he makes when he has a rabbit in sight.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have hunted with my uncle for years and he alway told me when I was ready he will give me a pup. He has been a hunting dog guy for at least 30 years. Don't know the blood line stuff but do know his parents and grandparents are great dogs that I have hunted behind for years. Now the shooting I have shot around him in yard starting with a 22 short, long,410 it don't bother him at all. He wasn't on any track just my sons comfort . I don't think that matters. I know to let him run his own rabbit and not to jump shot. Not sure if he will jump in the pack and go or hang out at my side?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

If this is the FIRST time you are packing him with other hounds don't be dismayed if he doesn't do much at all but get thrown out of the pack and come back to you and sit. I have seen it and been through it plenty of times while starting pups...a PACK can put a lot of pressure on young hounds, and if he hasn't been circling his own rabbits up until now you COULD do more damage than good...

How many experienced hounds will he be running with?
What is HIS speed compared to THEIR speed?


If he runs with the pack its a good start. I wouldn't expect too much though.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not sure on who's going, should be 3 other dogs. But not sure how many is to manny for him? Most guys I hunt with bring two each. One guys male usually stays home .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Don't expect anything out of the pup. The new commotion may cause him to hang back with you. If he does just ignore him. On the other hand he may just run after the other dogs as if it's a game. No problem there. He won't be able to keep up with grown dogs and will likely come back in to you a lot. No problem. It will likely take more than a few times out with other dogs and more physical & mental maturity before he's really running with the big dogs. It may not happen for awhile.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. Should I just take him out with one older female dog so it's just the two if them ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

I am a HUGE proponent of solo or bracing with another hound for young dogs...THATS the way I would go with a young dog that hasn't really gotten into the swing of running yet. I have seen many a young beagle get "blown up" from pack pressure, causing them to either come back and sit, never hearkening in or worst case scenario I have seen them commence GHOSTING a line, barking every breath on NOTHING.

Not saying this WILL happen to your dog, but I HAVE seen it in the past. If you have the opportunity to brace the hound with another dog thats what I would suggest. Its much easier to see what YOUR dog is doing too.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I start pups afield by running them on a 3:1 ratio. Three times solo : one time with other dogs.ONLY run them with other dogs that have GOOD habits. Once a dogs is several years old and a solid rabbit hound it will ignore loose, trashy dogs.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just got back. I have taken my pup by himself a lot. We went today it worked out great . My brother in law and his 8 year old female came . She is a great dog and he helped out a lot with what I should be doing . We did run a few and one about ran my pup over. He ran after it,lost it but did try to track him down. My brother in law told me come get his dog anytime ,I will take him up on it and run them together as much as I can.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Keep taking him out solo, but every now and then bring that older female along.


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

houndhunter450 said:


> Just got back. I have taken my pup by himself a lot. We went today it worked out great . My brother in law and his 8 year old female came . She is a great dog and he helped out a lot with what I should be doing . We did run a few and one about ran my pup over. He ran after it,lost it but did try to track him down. My brother in law told me come get his dog anytime ,I will take him up on it and run them together as much as I can.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 theres the ticket right there! he just needs to see how to do it nothing more valuable when training a pup then a solid clean older dog. really cant be beat but just wait till you hear him opean up for the first time itll put a smile on your face you cant shake


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks headed out a little later today with them again . Just waiting for the kids to wake up. My daughter likes to take that older dog. She only 9 and loves to go out. My son 7 likes the pup. Not really sure how much to pair them up together and when I should take the pup alone. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

